# Piedmont



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can you launch a boat at the marina or renalds?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've been wondering this too. Anybody have a water temp?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

We launched a 14 footer last Thursday.A dozen other boats also launched. We kept the motor tilted up near the marina and had no problems.I would imagine with the recent rains it is much higher.
Take a wide loop around the marina though....lots of submerged dock posts just under the surface.
Water temp was around 48.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Lewis said:


> We launched a 14 footer last Thursday.A dozen other boats also launched. We kept the motor tilted up near the marina and had no problems.I would imagine with the recent rains it is much higher.
> Take a wide loop around the marina though....lots of submerged dock posts just under the surface.
> Water temp was around 48.


do any good?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill be out on Piedmont in the morning. 14ft crestliner, give me a hollar if anyone else is out there!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Any musky being caught? I figure with the temps this week they are most likely spawning.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

We got to piedmont about 8am. There was a small boat musky fishing by the marina, didnt see them catch any fish. We went to the roadbed, there were 3 or 4 other boats there. Couple other guys had caught some dinks on Vibes. I landed 2 nice saugeye back to back on jig/minnow. Nothing at all on Vibe. Ended up catch 6 big white bass, and a nice LM on a shad rap on another part of the lake. Water temps were anywhere from 57-60 something...


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Can you believe those water temps in March? I just looked up the Corp of Army engineers water level and they have Piedmont at 911.85 this evening. It is full summer pool at 913. That puts it down only about 14 inches if my math is right. I got to get fishing.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

it was still down about 2 to 3 feet yesterday. At least from what I could see...


----------

